# Angeln bei Roermond



## Arka (3. März 2008)

Hallo,
wie die Überschrift schon andeutet möchte ich in der nähe von Roermond zum angeln losziehen. Hier hätte ich nun einpaar Fragen die ihr mir vllt beantworten könntet:

1. Wo kann man dort gut angeln, würde dort wärend der Schonzeit angeln, also kein Raubfische.

2. Lohnt es sich Vorort die Papiere zuholen um auch in möglichen Vereinsgewässern zu angeln oder reicht der normale Vispas völlig aus?

Ich denke das sind zur Zeit meine Fragen, über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Arka


----------



## Borusse (3. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Hi,

zu Frage 1: 
Angeln kann man in und um Roermond überall gut. Schau Dir die Gewässer am besten mal über Google Earth an.

zu Frage 2:
Einen normalen Vispas gibt es in dem Sinne nicht. Es gibt einen Vispas und einen kleinen Vispas. Den kleinen Vispas kann ich Dir aber nicht empfehlen, weil Du damit zuviele Einschränkungen hast.
Mit dem Vispas bist Du automatisch in einem Verein und kannst auch dessen Gewässer befischen.

Hier zwei Links zum Thema Vispas http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/
Hier ein Link zu einem Angelverein in Roermond http://www.hsvonsgenoegenroermond.nl/

Solltest Du noch Fragen haben schreib mir einfach eine PN

Gruss

Chris


----------



## theundertaker (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Ich kann dir den Oolderplas empfehlen....musst aber damit rechnen, dass dort immer ein stärkeres Lüftchen weht...(!!auch Hochwasser ist dort sehr häufig!!)

Am Asseltse Plassen habe ich jetzt im Winter das erste Mal geangelt und leider noch nix gefangen...aber ich würde es auch dort mal versuchen...vielleicht kannst du ja einen Erfolg verzeichnen...

Kannst dich aber auch direkt an die Maas setzen, musste dir halt eine geeignete Stelle suchen....direkt an der Maas guckt öfter mal ne Brasse vorbei...


Ich denke auch, du solltest dir den Vispas, also nicht den kleinen, holen...dann bist du nachher wahrscheinlich im selben Verein wie ich...."ons genoegen".

Falls du einen Fang verzeichnen solltest, poste den doch einfach mal...interessiert bestimmt eine Menge Leute....

Petri Heil und ein schönes Angeln

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tobias22 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Was zu den Papieren auch noch zu sagen ist:

Wenn du an den "Maas-Seen" angeln willst (was durchaus zu empfehlen ist) brauchst du zusätzlich zum Vispas eine "Maas Seen Erlaubnis" ! 

Also wenn es losgeht, viel Spaß und einen schönen Angeltag.

MFG
Tobias


----------



## Arka (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Jo erstmal vielen Dank für die netten und hilfreichen Antworten :m

Werd mir den Vispas in Roermond zulegen.
Nur hab ich eine Frage wegen der "Maas Seen Erlaubnis", bekomm ich die auch in einem der Angellädenwo ich den Vispas bekomme und ist der genau solange gültig?

Achja und ne kleine Technik Frage, wie sollte man angeln, mit Matchrute und Pose oder eher mit Picker auf Grund?

Fänge die ich machen sollte werd ich hier später dann mal Posten 

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Giftunfall geworden über den ich hier gelesen habe?


----------



## BSZocher (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ......(!!auch Hochwasser ist dort sehr häufig!!)
> 
> .......



Was verstehst du unter "häufig"?


----------



## Borusse (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



Arka schrieb:


> Werd mir den Vispas in Roermond zulegen.
> Nur hab ich eine Frage wegen der "Maas Seen Erlaubnis", bekomm ich die auch in einem der Angellädenwo ich den Vispas bekomme und ist der genau solange gültig?


 
Die Maasseenerlaubnis ist normalerweise direkt dabei, zumindest in dem oben genannten Verein. Gültigkeit ist immer vom 
1. Januar bis 31. Dezember eines Jahres, genau wie der Vispas.



> Achja und ne kleine Technik Frage, wie sollte man angeln, mit Matchrute und Pose oder eher mit Picker auf Grund?


 
Im Moment würde ich Dir eher Picker bzw. Feederrute empfehlen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## krauthi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

seit dem giftunfall ist es sogar besser geworden 
die fische sind nun um vieles größer und man kan sie sogar ohne echolot finden das sie leuchten:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

ne spaß bei seite 
der  sogenannte  giftunfall hatte keinerlei auswirkungen   auf unseren fischbestand    und das angeln klappt  genau so gut ( schlecht ) wie  vor  diesem unfall

viel schlimmer  als  dieser unfall sind die jenigen  die  alles  abschädeln 

vispas  und mass seenerlaubnis bekommst du alles in einem paket  und kostet ca 42 €


gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (4. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

BSZocher: Hast recht, hab mich was blöd ausgedrückt....ich meinte, dass wenn Hochwasser ist, am Oolderplas das angeln schlechter geht, als vielleicht am Asseltse Plassen...Also die Auswirkungen am Oolderplas sind bei Hochwasser blöd, weil man dann immer die Büsche im Wasser hat und man dann nur schwer ordentlich angeln kann...

Konnte man das verstehen...ich glaube ich habs selber nich verstanden XDXD


----------



## Arka (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Kann mir vllt jemand einen Angelshop in Roermond empfehlen? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## krauthis7 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

baesweiler breitestr.30
ganz neu und riesen gross
dort bekommste auch alles


----------



## Jogibär (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Hallo Krauthis7, 
Das ist zwar wirklich ein toller Laden mit ner Riesenauswahl. Aber ich glaube das trifft nicht ganz die Frage 

Und von Coesfeld über Baesweiler nach Roemond ist, glaube ich ein kleiner Umweg...

Übrigens:
Mir wars da am Samstag bei der Eröffnung zu voll. Ich werde mal an nem ruhigeren Tag ne Stöberstunde einlegen. Ich habs ja nicht weit.

Guckst Du hier:
http://asb-tackle.de/impressum.html


----------



## Borusse (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



Arka schrieb:


> Kann mir vllt jemand einen Angelshop in Roermond empfehlen?


 
Hi,
empfehlen kann ich Dir leider keinen Laden, aber zwei Adressen
kann ich Dir geben.

Dierenspeciaalzaak Wim v.d.Winkel Neerstraat 10A 6041 KC Roermond 0475-337825
Hengelsport speciaalzaak “De Visgraat” Raadhuisstraat 24 6042 JL Roermond 0475-568640

Dort bekommst Du den Vispas.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## gimli (7. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Kann mir jemand "vllt" erklären? Ist das digitales Steno oder die neue deutsche Kurzschreibweise? Danke.


----------



## Arka (8. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

"vllt" schreib ich als Abkürzung für vielleicht, sorry wenn das unverständlich war.

Gruß ALex


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

@gimli: toller Beitrag, gratuliere...


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> @gimli: toller Beitrag, gratuliere...


 
Gartulation zu deinem Sinnlos Beitrag..... denke es ist i.O. wenn jemand mal was nicht versteht !!!!!


Naja..... machst Dir immer mehr Freunde hier... nur weiter so #6


----------



## fishcatcher (10. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



> ...Naja..... machst Dir immer mehr Freunde hier... nur weiter so #6


 

|good:


----------



## Jaws (10. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> |good:


 
das du darauf reagierst war mir irgendwie klar!!!


----------



## theundertaker (10. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Cool, 2 Erkelenzer ;-) Da bin ich auch jedes Wochenende ;-)

Und von da aus fahre ich immer nach Holland rüber...


----------



## totaler Spinner (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



Arka schrieb:


> Kann mir vllt jemand einen Angelshop in Roermond empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Alex


#

 Hengelsportcentrale Limburg

Keulsebaan 501,
6045GG Roermond

http://www.hsc-limburg.nl/index.html

Nicht beirren lassen, ist im ersten Stock vom Bettenlager.|schlaf:


----------



## pike347 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

hallo boardies!

habe seit diesem jahr auch endlich nen visspas.
habe auch gleichzeitig eine verguining für die rur und die mass-seen für ein paar euro mehr erworben .:g

So wollte mal hören ob schon jemand an der rur (roer) bei roermond gefischt hat. Mich würde mal interessieren was dort für fischarten vorkommen?;+;+

Oder kennt hier jemand nen threat zu diesem thema ;+
Finde irgenwie keinen#c


Mfg pike 347


#aEAT SLEEP AND GO FISHING#a


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*



pike347 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was dort für fischarten vorkommen?;+;+


Von *A*al bis *Z*ander, ist bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen, alles im Fluss vorhanden.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## mrmayo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Wie schauts denn aus mit Rapfen?
Wenn Hecht und Zander Schonzeit haben wollte ich es mal auf Rapfen versuchen falls es lohnenswert ist |rolleyes


----------



## pike347 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Wie siehst denn dort mit forellen aus ?

Ich wohne selber direkt am :kRursee:kin der dortigen rur ist ein super forellenbestand.Ist hier aber auch nur 1-1,5 meter tief.  

Wie sieht es denn bei roermond mit der wassertiefe der rur aus .
vieleicht wollte ich auch mal nen versuch mit der feederute machen? oder mach das eher keinen sinn .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

wie sieht es denn mit feedern an den mass-seen aus. 

Mfg pike 347:vik:


#:EAT SLEEP AND GO FISHING#:


----------



## marca (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

An mrmayo,
Womit willste denn auf Rapfen angeln?
Denke an die Köderbeschränkungen!
In der Schonzeit keine Würmer und keine Kunstköder,außer vielleicht Fliegen bis 2 cm.


----------



## mrmayo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Hmmm shit ....hab ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht |rolleyes
lohnt es sich den auf Rapfen zu Angeln (ausserhalb der Schonzeit versteht sich )

edit: hier diese Schleusen sehen  imho. vielversprechend aus http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.binnenvaartinbeeld.com/Roermond_Stuw_stuw%2520roermond%2520open.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.binnenvaartinbeeld.com/roermond.htm&h=600&w=786&sz=111&hl=de&start=1&um=1&tbnid=EtKf2109BmTXUM:&tbnh=109&tbnw=143&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dstuw%2Broermond%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde


----------



## totaler Spinner (11. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Roermond*

Mit den Roermonder „Stadtparieren“ darf man an der Roer nur bis zur Brücke bei der Politie angeln. Weiter Flußaufwärts ist Vereinsstrecke. In der nähe der Brücke teil sich die Roer in 2 Mündungsarme. Der Hambeek fliest südlich von Roermond in die Maas, der andere Roerarm fliest durch die Altstadt die die Maas. Zwischen Hambeek und Roer wird eine Fischtreppe gebaut, die bald fertig sein sollte. Der andere Roerarm ist z.Z. beidseitig abgeschlossen. An der Mündung am Stadthafen werden bewegliche Hochwasserschutztore gebaut, an der Fischtreppe wird die Roer in den Hambeek geleitet. Ob sich das angeln im z.Z. abgeschlossenen Roerarm lohnt kann ich nicht sagen aber das Wasser sieht da manchmal grauenhaft aus.

  Keine Rapfen kommen im Herbst manchmal Massenhaft vor, seltsamerweise ging mir bis jetzt noch nie ein großer an der Haken.


----------

